# 1usmus Ryzen DRAM Calculator Fields vs Asus ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Hero BIOS Fields



## teeradbacesi (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm in the process of trying to use 1usmus' Ryzen DRAM Calculator (version 1.62) to overclock my system's memory:









						DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download
					

DRAM Calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.   It suggests stable memory timing sets optimized for your m




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I had some trouble finding some of the Calculator's field names in the BIOS of my Asus ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Hero motherboard (BIOS version 1105).  Just in case someone has a similar motherboard and is running into the same issue, I've attached my best shot at the mappings between the two below.  I don't expect anyone to wade through all that stuff, but if you do use it and find something wrong, let me know and I'll try to correct it here.

I do have a couple of fields that I've been unable to find (listed as "can't find").  I'll put them right here in case anyone can point me in the right direction:

cLDO VDDG Voltage
Boot DRAM Voltage
Channel Interleaving Hash
Super I/O Clock Skew
Opcache

Similarly, there are several fields that I'm not sure of in the BIOS.  If anyone can straighten me out with those, I'd appreciate it:

"SOC Voltage":  is that the same as "CPU SOC Voltage" under Extreme Tweaker?
"VPP Voltage":  is that the same as "VPP_MEM Voltage" under Extreme Tweaker > Tweaker's Paradise?
"PLL Voltage":  is that "PLL reference voltage" under Extreme Tweaker > Tweaker's Paradise, or "1.8V PLL Voltage" under Extreme Tweaker?
"Spread Spectrum":  is that "VRM Spread Spectrum" under Extreme Tweaker > External Digi+ Power Control, or "SB Clock Spread Spectrum" in unknown location (found with F9)?

*From the Calculator's Main Page:*

T-variables​BIOS Location:  All under Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timing Control​tCL​DRAM CAS# Latency​tRCDWR​Switch order​tRCDRD​Switch order​tRP​DRAM RAS# PRE Time​tRAS​DRAM RAS# ACT Time​tRC​​tRRDS​​tRRDL​​tFAW​​tWTRS​​tWTRL​​tWR​​tRDRD SCL​​tWRWR SCL​​tRFC​​tRFC (alt)​​tCWL​​tRTP​​tRDWR​​tWRRD​​tWRWR SC​​tWRWR SD​​tWRWR DD​​tRDRD SC​​tRDRD SD​​tRDRD DD​​tCKE​​
 


Voltage Block (voltage range)​BIOS Location:  All under Extreme Tweaker​DRAM Voltage​​SOC Voltage​"CPU SOC Voltage"?​cLDO VDDG Voltage​Can't Find​cLDO VDDP Voltage​​
 


Misc Items​BIOS Location​Power Down mode​Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timing Control​Gear Down mode​Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timing Control​Command Rate​Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timing Control​BGS​BankGroupSwap at Advanced > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DRAM Memory Mapping​BGS alt​BankGroupSwap Alt at Advanced > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DRAM Memory Mapping​FCLK​Extreme Tweaker​
 


Termination Block Omega​BIOS Location:  All under Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timing Control​procODT​​RTT_NOM​​RTT_WR​​RTT_PARK​​
 


CAD_BUS Block Omega​BIOS Location:  All under Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timing Control​CAD_BUS ClkDrv​"MemCadBusClkDrvStren"?​CAD_BUS AddrCmdDrv​"MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren"?​CAD_BUS CsOdtDrv​"MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren"?​CAD_BUS CkeDrv​"MemCadBusCkeDrvStren"?​

*From the Calculator's Advanced Page:*

Main Voltages​BIOS Location:  All under Extreme Tweaker > Tweaker's Paradise​VTT DDR Voltage min​No min/max field​VTT DDR Voltage max​No min/max field​Boot DRAM Voltage​Can't Find​Vref (CHA/CHB)​DRAM Ctrl Ref Voltage on [ChA/ChB] at Extreme Tweaker > Tweaker’s Paradise​
 


Debug Voltages​BIOS Location:  All under Extreme Tweaker > Tweaker's Paradise​VDDP Voltage​​VPP Voltage​"VPP_MEM Voltage"?​PLL Voltage​"PLL reference voltage" or "1.8V PLL Voltage" under Extreme Tweaker?​
 


CAD_BUS Timings​BIOS Location:  All under Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timing Control​CAD_BUS AddrCmd​"MemAddrCmdSetup"?​CAD_BUS CsOdt​"MemCsOdtSetup"?​CAD_BUS Cke​"MemCkeSetup"?​
 


Memory Interleaving + Tweaks​BIOS Location​Memory Interleaving Size​Advanced > AMD CBS > DF Common Options > Memory Addressing​Memory Interleaving​Advanced > AMD CBS > DF Common Options > Memory Addressing​Channel Interleaving Hash​Can't Find​DRAM R1-R4 Tune​Extreme Tweaker > Tweaker's Paradise​L1 Stream HW Prefetcher​Advanced > AMD CBS > CPU Common Options > Prefetcher​L2 Stream HW Prefetcher​Advanced > AMD CBS > CPU Common Options > Prefetcher​Super I/O Clock Skew​Can't Find​Opcache​Can't Find​Spread Spectrum​"VRM Spread Spectrum" under Extreme Tweaker > External Digi+ Power Control or "SB Clock Spread Spectrum" in unknown location (found with F9)?​Memory Clear​Advanced > AMD CBS > DF Common Options​
 


PMU Training​BIOS Location:  All under Advanced > AMD CBS > DDR4 Common Options > Phy Configuration > PMU Training​DFE Read Training​​FFE Write Training​​PMU Pattern Bits Control​​PMU Pattern Bits​​MR6VrefDQ Control​​CPU Vref Training Seed Control​​
*From the Calculator's Power Supply System Page:*


CPU/VDDSOC/DRAM​BIOS Location:  All under Extreme Tweaker > External Digi+ Power Control​CPU Load-Line Calibration​​CPU Current Capability​​CPU VRM Switching Frequency​​Voltage Frequency​​CPU Power Duty Control​​CPU Power Phase Control​​CPU Power Thermal Control​​Manual Adjustment​​VDDSOC Load-Line Calibration​​VDDSOC Current Capability​​VDDSOC Switching Frequency​​Switching Frequency (Fixed) (KHz)​​Phase Control​​DRAM Current Capability​​DRAM Power Phase Control​​DRAM Switching Frequency​​Switching Frequency (Fixed) (KHz)​​


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 24, 2019)

They are close to exact order under AMD Overclocker on my non asus x570, so you can check there. Should be the same tho in that section


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 24, 2019)

@ShrimpBrime @Bones @Mr.Scott


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 24, 2019)

You really don't have to set all the settings, unless you want the last micro latency to be the best it can be.
These are the only settings I've changed, plus of course the memory frequency and the IF frequency.
Some of those settings are tighter than the DRAM Calculator spits out and the Voltage is lower at 1.38V.
It also takes too much time changing all of those settings when you upgrade the UEFI and as we're still seeing frequent new UEFI updates...


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 24, 2019)

> "SOC Voltage": is that the same as "CPU SOC Voltage" under Extreme Tweaker?
> "VPP Voltage": is that the same as "VPP_MEM Voltage" under Extreme Tweaker > Tweaker's Paradise?
> "PLL Voltage": is that "PLL reference voltage" under Extreme Tweaker > Tweaker's Paradise, or "1.8V PLL Voltage" under Extreme Tweaker?
> "Spread Spectrum": is that "VRM Spread Spectrum" under Extreme Tweaker > External Digi+ Power Control, or "SB Clock Spread Spectrum" in unknown location (found with F9)?



You could leave all that alone unless you are doing hardcore tweaking, Folow Swede's advice, he'll be pretty straight forward about it.


----------



## teeradbacesi (Nov 24, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> You really don't have to set all the settings, unless you want the last micro latency to be the best it can be.
> These are the only settings I've changed, plus of course the memory frequency and the IF frequency.
> Some of those settings are tighter than the DRAM Calculator spits out and the Voltage is lower at 1.38V.
> It also takes too much time changing all of those settings when you upgrade the UEFI and as we're still seeing frequent new UEFI updates...



I've Liked your post, but still want to thank you for that here.  I've been trying to figure out how far I need to go with this, but couldn't find anything definite.  As you said, the vast majority of the memory speed increase I was seeing was just from changing the timings.  I continued changing things in the fear that if I didn't, I'd leave something hanging that would sneak up and bite me in the posterior-dorsal when I wasn't looking.  Your answer gives me a good place to work from.  Thank you.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 24, 2019)

teeradbacesi said:


> I've Liked your post, but still want to thank you for that here.  I've been trying to figure out how far I need to go with this, but couldn't find anything definite.  As you said, the vast majority of the memory speed increase I was seeing was just from changing the timings.  I continued changing things in the fear that if I didn't, I'd leave something hanging that would sneak up and bite me in the posterior-dorsal when I wasn't looking.  Your answer gives me a good place to work from.  Thank you.


tRFC is the one I'd personally missed out on in the past and that makes quite a big difference in terms of latency.
The rest of the settings simply won't have a huge impact on things, but there are people that wants to optimise every single setting and it's an option, it's just a matter of how much time you have.
I'm sure @1usmus might have a different opinion than me on the subject. Regardless, his tool is very handy in getting you to a point where you easily gain a lot, without having to guess too much. From there, you can then start tinkering and see what your memory can do, if you so please.


----------



## teeradbacesi (Nov 25, 2019)

Paying more attention to the process in 1usmus' "AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide" here:









						AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide
					

Memory overclocking has a significant impact on performance of AMD Ryzen-powered machines, but the alleged complexity of memory tweaking on this platform, largely fueled by misinformation and lack of documentation, has kept some enthusiasts away from it. We want to change this.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




it looks like he's recommending that non-experienced overclockers (like me) stop after his "Part 2."  Roughly speaking, that's 1) all the timings, procODT and RTT stuff (the table I'm calling "Termination Block Omega," above) from the Calculator, 2) SOC and DRAM voltages from the Calculator ("Voltage Block" table), and 3) fine tune the timings.  Being lazy, for that last step, I just used the Calculator's recommended FAST timings for my memory's rated speed.  Since I already had the locations for the CAD_BUS stuff ("Termination Block Omega" -- his Part 3), I decided to try going that far (and including the settings in the "Misc Items" table as well).

Afterwards, I used 1usmus' TM5 memory stress test:









						NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...
					

*Phew* at last :D :D    Never thought i would see this day.  Stable (enough for me) "14 timings" @3200MHz.  Taken me a YEAR of owning this rig to get this.  Hours cursing as tests failed on the last run!!  For me the issue seemed to be SoC vdroop as once i set SoC LLC to EXTREME (and also CPU...




					www.overclock.net
				




as well as some Prime95 stuff and everything looks good.  According to the memory benchmarking tool in the Calculator, my memory is now about 33% faster than it was with the standard DOCP setting for it.  What that works out to be at a system level in the real world, I don't know.  But, at this point, I'm happy.

Some questions:

The Calculator recommends a "cLDO VDDP Voltage" (under Extreme Tweaker) of 0.9.  When I tried to enter that, the field turned into 700.  Since 0.9 isn't anywhere near 700, I assume something's wrong.  Could the BIOS be expecting values in millivolts instead of volts?  IOW, should I try entering 900 instead of 0.9?
I can't find "cLDO VDDG Voltgage" in my BIOS.  But, it does seem to be available in Ryzen Master.  Can I set it there (perhaps as well as "cLDO VDDP Voltage" since it's showing there with the correct magnitude) instead of in my BIOS?  Are there any ramifications of doing it that way?


----------

